# jennings unistar



## firemanbrown (Feb 17, 2005)

*Jennings Unistar*

Hi, Send me a pic I might be able to tell you about this bow. I it is the one I think it is I was a factory shooter for Jennings back in the early 90's and I had one. Dan


----------



## bigfish1977 (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.emeryloiselle.com/2008_photos/jenn-unistar-(unicam)-15.jpg
http://www.emeryloiselle.com/2008_photos/jennings-unistar-13.jpg

sorry do not know how to post pics but there are some a these links that i found on the net


----------



## FULL-BORE (Nov 29, 2003)

I remember when the bow came out in the late 80's or early 90's. That's all I can remember about it


----------



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

On the side of the cam you will see a + and a - ,set your bow in a press and move to desired length. There are 2 of these.


----------

